# Help need to determine my litter of pits mix or no



## Pitmom42212 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a litter of ten puppies. About 5 came out looking very pitty but the others are different. Some are furry. I watched my pit mount her and get stuck 2 times, but I also have had a male boxer around her when they were outside. Also, my female seems to have longer fur than a typical Pitt the people who sold her said she was Colby pit. Please help if u can


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

if u dont have papers proving the breed of the dog then there is no way any of us can help u. sounds like a mutt litter that shouldnt have been bred in my honest opinion.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

YOu watched them mount TWICE and had a boxer around her? you enjoy watching dogs get it on or was there a point to allowing unpapered mutts to reproduce??? If you don't have papers then you don't have purebred dogs, and pitts are not a breed anyways so not sure what you are even asking if they are Pitts?? wtf is that? Colby is a bloodline of an american pit bull terrier, If she has long fur I doubt very much that she is pure APBT. You sound a bit irresponsible to begin with and if you need to ask us what YOUR dogs are then you should not be breeding them.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> if you need to ask us what YOUR dogs are then you should not be breeding them.


this sums it all up!


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Please, just stop breeding. You've already shown that you dont know what you're doing. But we know. We know that you're adding to the overpopulation of the bully breeds. I imagine your gonna sell them as 'Pitbulls' and the dope that buys them will watch them grow as a mutt, then dump them at a shelter, because they arent what he thought they were. Sorry to be rude, but this point needs to be made. Get your dogs fixed please. You're only causing harm to this breed.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:stupid:this is the second dumbest post I've read here lately. Spay your dog and get yer head out yer ass!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking pitty? Some have fur? WTF is this?

Exercise your culling and Darwin rights.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow. I'm constantly amazed on here...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Wow. I'm constantly amazed on here...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too and I hate to be so negative but it gets rediculous. :hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> :stupid:this is the second dumbest post I've read here lately. Spay your dog and get yer head out yer ass!


:goodpost: Do as The King says! Do you have any idea where those puppies will ended up? How many puppies they will have? The percentage ( which I would place at about uhh 100%) that will end up in the shelters causing an even worse name on the dogs that many of us here own, love and actually care about? What did you think about before bringing life into the world?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

This is a joke right?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

redog said:


> :stupid:this is the second dumbest post I've read here lately. Spay your dog and get yer head out yer ass!


Was the first one spam? Because that's the only post that could be dumber. js


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I think I lost a few brain cells trying to fathom how any of that post is okay.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

..............................Wow.


----------



## Karmagirl (Dec 18, 2012)

I know this person wasn't the smartest, but you guys don't have to be rude about it. I think it's just as bad to breed a mutt as it is to breed a dog with papers.

Good luck with you're new pups, I hope you step up and are responsible about getting them good homes. 
At this point it doesn't matter what they are, dogs can have litters with several different fathers. Just say their mixes I am sure they are adorable and will be scooped up fast.

Like I said good luck, hopefully this has been a learning experience and won't happen again  those pups life's are in you're hands and you need to make sure you do everything in you're power to make sure they don't end up in a shelter or someone who doesn't know how to care for them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Karmagirl said:


> I know this person wasn't the smartest, but you guys don't have to be rude about it. I think it's just as bad to breed a mutt as it is to breed a dog with papers.


So if you think it's bad to breed regardless where do you think dogs will come from in 15 years if no one is breeding at all?

We are all about responsible breeding here and this is a prime example of what is RUINING these dogs for EVERYONE. It doesn't matter if you own a mix, game bred, show bred, bully ect. We are the ones who have to fight for home owners insurance, fight breed laws, fight to even own our dogs because of this kinds of BS right here. Someone just breeding dogs because they feel like it with no care in the world of what they are actually doing.


----------



## Karmagirl (Dec 18, 2012)

Well hopefully we will get all the dogs in shelters good homes and truthfully I think the world would do good with a couple of years without dogs bring breed.

I care about this breed and I pay renters insistence got kicked out of my home before because of having a dog that looks like a pit. I've fought more then you guys could know for this breed. 
I just thought you guys could of taken a different approach, you don't need to be mean about it. It's not gonna make the pup go away or that pregnancy not happen. They just need helpful advice to better themselves and the puppies lives from here on out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Karmagirl said:


> Well hopefully we will get all the dogs in shelters good homes and truthfully I think the world would do good with a couple of years without dogs bring breed.


So everyone stops breeding, but before all the dogs die then people can breed again? So within a couple years after the non breeding phase the shelters are full again.....

Why not just go after the problem which is irresponsible breeders, like the starter of this post?

With BSL we fight that owners should be responsible for what happens with their dogs, not the breeds as a whole.. Yet you think that everyone should be responsible for the dogs in shelters rather than those who actually caused the dogs to be their.

Stopping responsible breeders has nothing to do with the shelters. I see way to many people who think that all breeding is why dogs are in shelters.

Dogs are in shelters do to mass production by people like this poster and from owners who don't give a crap about the animal they got to begin with. Nothing at all to do with responsible breeders. Now that being said MANY responsible breeders also do rescue either by their own hands or at least contribute in a way they can, where as the people whose fault it is the dogs are there do nothing, but continue their backyard breeding.

It's nice to want to think that everyone could just stop breeding, all the animals will get adopted and life will be happy.. but that's not how life works. Something needs to be done, but it needs to be realistic and actually help the dogs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Not to mention sometimes I think the counties (or whoever are in charge of the shelters) are ok with havin full shelters.... job security and all.... but then again that's the nasty side of this that no one wants to admit exists. :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

redog said:


> :stupid:this is the second dumbest post I've read here lately. Spay your dog and get yer head out yer ass!


Out of curiosity, is this regarding my post, above yours? The whole sign thing is confusing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Not to mention sometimes I think the counties (or whoever are in charge of the shelters) are ok with havin full shelters.... job security and all.... but then again that's the nasty side of this that no one wants to admit exists. :/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Boom! 100 points for Lauren! For being so worried about the overall of dogs those shelters do make it impossible to adopt and then blow $5000 to fix a 12year old dog hit by a car.

Now not all shelters of course, but it is a two way road and I see WAY to many "shelter folks" blinded and aiming their ways of fixing things in the wrong direction.

And before I get tossed into the "Breeder" category lol and claimed to have bias, my last litter of 5 are all altered, I know where they are, and the litter is almost 4 years old. In the last 4 years between that litter and now I have rescued, fostered and helped with more that 4 times the amount of dogs then what I had in the one litter. So I am very rescue based and not just some breeder who has no clue. 

Well actually I have no clue on a lot of things, but this isn't one of them!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

By the way the poster said her dog mounted her, it takes time for them to lock like that. It happened twice right in front of her......her head is in her ass or she planned it. With so much info available to her, she finds it nessecary to ask if they are full apbt?......I'm not about being kind when a mistake is made, intentional or not.
I will step up and take care of her pups if they end up in our shelter, and that still is no reason to be nice to anyone who doesn't give a crap about what I go thru every day. This person needs to fix her dogs and educate herself.....putting it a little nicer for you.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

BullHeaded said:


> Out of curiosity, is this regarding my post, above yours? The whole sign thing is confusing


No way, I gave you rep for that post:hammer: I was still typing when you made your post lmnao


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

redog said:


> By the way the poster said her dog mounted her, it takes time for them to lock like that. It happened twice right in front of her......her head is in her ass or she planned it. With so much info available to her, she finds it nessecary to ask if they are full apbt?......I'm not about being kind when a mistake is made, intentional or not.
> I will step up and take care of her pups if they end up in our shelter, and that still is no reason to be nice to anyone who doesn't give a crap about what I go thru every day. This person needs to fix her dogs and educate herself.....putting it a little nicer for you.


Great post!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

redog said:


> No way, I gave you rep for that post:hammer: I was still typing when you made your post lmnao


Thats what i figured. Thx for the rep tho!up:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Boom! 100 points for Lauren! For being so worried about the overall of dogs those shelters do make it impossible to adopt and then blow $5000 to fix a 12year old dog hit by a car.
> 
> Now not all shelters of course, but it is a two way road and I see WAY to many "shelter folks" blinded and aiming their ways of fixing things in the wrong direction.


:goodpost: and oooooo what do I get with 100 points?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

A T Rex!


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

I want a dinosaur too!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> A T Rex!


OMG OMG OMG!!!! THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED!!!!!!! GIMME!!!!! :hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BullHeaded said:


> I want a dinosaur too!


As Queen of GoPitbull I grant you a Raptor! You can pick your type 

Lauren I knew you would like it. It was ready when you were here last, but he was not quiet house broken yet, so I couldn't send him off


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> As Queen of GoPitbull I grant you a Raptor! You can pick your type
> 
> Lauren I knew you would like it. It was ready when you were here last, but he was not quiet house broken yet, so I couldn't send him off


GAH!!!!! not fair!!!! i saw an add on CL once a while back for one... they were re-homing him because they couldnt afford to feed him  LMAO (true story!)

but seriously... King Dave? can I get a lil rex under my name?! LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)




----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Carriana said:


>


LMFAO! :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


>


Don't be jealous! You can have one too. I got Dinos all round!

Umm back on topic yeah they are mixes, all of them. Even the Boxerup:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*clears throat* sorry for the dinosaur interruption... we now return to our regularly scheduled thread... already in progress. *end transmission*


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Carriana said:


>


Lmao as I was reading this piped into my head too! Haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> As Queen of GoPitbull I grant you a Raptor! You can pick your type
> 
> Lauren I knew you would like it. It was ready when you were here last, but he was not quiet house broken yet, so I couldn't send him off


Yee!!:woof:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

YES!!! I've always wanted a Brontasaurus!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> YES!!! I've always wanted a Brontasaurus!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i know i said that i would go back to dogs but..... i have to point out that just like a "pocket pit" a "brontosaurs" doesnt exist. *is a nerd* the skeleton that was found and originally named "brontosaurus" was later discovers to be 2 different specimens... an Apatasaurus with a Diplodicus skull.... soooooo yeah. "pocket pit" LOLOLOL im sorry im such a nerd for knowing that.... :hammer:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i know i said that i would go back to dogs but..... i have to point out that just like a "pocket pit" a "brontosaurs" doesnt exist. *is a nerd* the skeleton that was found and originally named "brontosaurus" was later discovers to be 2 different specimens... an Apatasaurus with a Diplodicus skull.... soooooo yeah. "pocket pit" LOLOLOL im sorry im such a nerd for knowing that.... :hammer:


Lol maybe you should make a dinosaur discussion thread

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Lol maybe you should make a dinosaur discussion thread


oooo good idea! :cheers:


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

The sad thing is, just by reading her post its most likely that she is going to sell them, probably with a sign that says "PitBull Puppies". And since she most likely won't have them wormed or do anything to make sure they are healthy, she won't pay any expenses besides the small amount of food it takes to feed them once they are done whelping.... Assuming she keeps them until they are at least 8 weeks(judging by the ignorance of the poster that probably won't happen though). So most likely she will see it as profitable and breed her poor dog as soon as she comes into heat again. I dont know how to quote on here but whoever asked her if she just enjoys watching her dog get mounted... I laughed pretty hard when I saw that, I wouldn't be surprised if it was filmed and added to the "home video collection"


----------

